# Anyone MTBing around Wiesbaden/Mainz/Taunus area?



## bstar (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey, I'm a 29yr old Aussie living in Mainz, Germany. I'm looking for some other expats or locals to do some good single track with. Anyone riding around this area, and looking for some company? I'm kind of an intermediate rider, pretty keen on the old 20-30km XC loop. 

Any tips on where to find the single track would be well received also! There's a lot of fire trails up there, hard to find the narrow windy stuff! 

Mike


----------

